# Exhaust Problem



## thor2004 (May 1, 2005)

I purchased a 2006 350Z a couple months ago. when i purchased it, it had no muffler on it. now a couple of weeks ago i noticed a rattle. it ended up being the catalytic converters. my question is, could the absence of the muffler cause the cats to go bad?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

generally no. But, is it internally in the cat converter or is it just a loose heatshield on the cat converter that is rattling?

also, if you bought the car without a muffler, chances are likely the emissions system has been touched, so you never know the history of the cat if that's the case.


----------

